# As a uber driver, the car phone mount is necessary?



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

When I was riding on Uber or Lyft, I often saw a car phone mount on the car.

If I become a Uber driver, is really the car phone mount necessary?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Emily Zeng said:


> When I was riding on Uber or Lyft, I often saw a car phone mount on the car.
> 
> If I become a Uber driver, is really the car phone mount necessary?


OMG yes....for safety during navigation and driving......you take your eyes off road and look down for even a second, that could be a car, deer or person you hit. With it mounted it's more like moving your eyes to look over and not really even turning your neck.

Plus the fact even if your not using the navigation, you still have stacked pings rolling in plus any texts from future ride or family.

There's absolutely no way you can rideshare safely without a mount.

I personally guarantee you'll be a rated 4.50 driver from pax ratings with phone on your lap and probably deactivated for safety. Uber knows from GPS if the phones mounted or moving around during trip.

I bought one at best buy and has a square magnet on the end. You stick that part to where ever you want in car...they give you a square thin magnet to place inside your phone cover.....it's the best thing I ever bought two years ago and you can remove and put back with two fingers anytime you want. I have a heavy iphone 8 plus with case and it doesn't budge a centimeter while driving.


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

Yes, Indeed it is. Safety is the most important thing. When we have such a mount, we can mount the phone directly on it. It is easy to view navigation information.

Btw, Can you show me your mount? In the form of a photo?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mount your phone. I've use several types of mounts, and the magnetic vent mount has proven most useful in my case, but your car and desires may require otherwise.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Emily Zeng said:


> Yes, Indeed it is. Safety is the most important thing. When we have such a mount, we can mount the phone directly on it. It is easy to view navigation information.
> 
> Btw, Can you show me your mount? In the form of a photo?


You'll love this one!!!! And if you want you can buy that 3m stuff that you can remove the adhesive from pulling tab down and not use the real sticky 3m on the part you mount on car.....im not joking, this is the best mount on the planet for ease and stability. The part that sticks to interior I highlighted yellow...then it has an adjustable knob above for any angle in a cars interior.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

100% necessary


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

It is a good mount, but I don't like it's Appearance. Not beautiful enough.

I like this one on Amazon. But a little expensive.












Uber's Guber said:


> Mount your phone. I've use several types of mounts, and the magnetic vent mount has proven most useful in my case, but your car and desires may require otherwise.


How about Air Vent Cell Phone Holder?



jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 249816
> 
> 
> You'll love this one!!!! And if you want you can buy that 3m stuff that you can remove the adhesive from pulling tab down and not use the real sticky 3m on the part you mount on car.....im not joking, this is the best mount on the planet for ease and stability. The part that sticks to interior I highlighted yellow...then it has an adjustable knob above for any angle in a cars interior.


New
It is a good mount, but I don't like it's Appearance. Not beautiful enough.

I like this one on Amazon. But a little expensive.











flyntflossy10 said:


> 100% necessary


Do you have some recommendations? Or show me your mount?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Emily Zeng said:


> It is a good mount, but I don't like it's Appearance. Not beautiful enough.


Your own beauty will suffice. Do not worry about the beauty of a phone mount, only be concerned about its functionality.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

This is what I use. Clips to the vent. And it's cheap


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Your own beauty will suffice. Do not worry about the beauty of a phone mount, only be concerned about its functionality.


Words of wisdom Guber....espically considering the phone is covering up the mount anyway. And if your phone is smaller than a mount, shame on that person for even considering rideshare and should join a circus.



Emily Zeng said:


> It is a good mount, but I don't like it's Appearance. Not beautiful enough.
> 
> I like this one on Amazon. But a little expensive.
> 
> ...


I like that mount.....looks very nice


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Your own beauty will suffice. Do not worry about the beauty of a phone mount, only be concerned about its functionality.


Yes, the function is more important. But I am a girl. Relative to the function, the girls are more concerned about beauty, also.



flyntflossy10 said:


> This is what I use. Clips to the vent. And it's cheap


$19.99-29.99. It's not cheap. For me, a little expensive.



jgiun1 said:


> Words of wisdom Guber....espically considering the phone is covering up the mount anyway. And if your phone is smaller than a mount, shame on that person for even considering rideshare and should join a circus.
> 
> I like that mount.....looks very nice


Wow. Great minds think alike. I also like it, at least it is very beautiful. I like beautiful items.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Emily Zeng said:


> Yes, the function is more important. But I am a girl. Relative to the function, the girls are more concerned about beauty, also.
> 
> $19.99-29.99. It's not cheap. For me, a little expensive.
> 
> Wow. Great minds think alike. I also like it, at least it is very beautiful. I like beautiful items.


You are very beautiful, and I'm sure you'll be racking in the cash tips droving Uber. GL with your mount search, I'm sure more idea's will be posted.


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> You are very beautiful, and I'm sure be racking in the cash tips


Thanks. But this is me about 2 yrs ago. Now I'm older.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Emily Zeng said:


> Thanks. But this is me about 2 yrs ago. Now I'm older.


I'm 47 now....like stone age era !!!!

But no wrinkles and could pass for 25-30....lol


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm 47 now....like stone age era !!!!
> 
> But no wrinkles and could pass for 25-30....lol


 If I call you Grandpa Jgiun. Will you angry with me? Haha.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Emily Zeng said:


> If I call you Grandpa Jgiun. Will you angry with me? Haha.


I've been called worse.....lol


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I've been called worse.....lol


How can it be worse? Lol. Grandgrandpa Jgiun?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 249816
> 
> 
> You'll love this one!!!! And if you want you can buy that 3m stuff that you can remove the adhesive from pulling tab down and not use the real sticky 3m on the part you mount on car.....im not joking, this is the best mount on the planet for ease and stability. The part that sticks to interior I highlighted yellow...then it has an adjustable knob above for any angle in a cars interior.


I would second the magnetic mount.

If your car has a CD player that you don't use, that sometimes is a great spot for your holder.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would second the magnetic mount.
> 
> If your car has a CD player that you don't use, that sometimes is a great spot for your holder.
> 
> View attachment 249849


Depending on the CD player location on the dash, the mount MAY get in the way of the gear shift if the player is lower on the console. ie. Infinity sedans.

I also use a magnetic mount in the CD player for my BMW. The mount location is perfect bcs the AC vent blows onto my phone, keeping it cool at all times when driving. Paired with a magnetic charging cable. Examples below.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I've been called worse.....lol


How about OGJG?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I use the vent clip magnetic mount. The extra benefit is your phone can get pretty hot sometimes. The vent clip helps to keep your phone cooler, especially on hot sunny days as the a/c is blowing over it.


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I use the vent clip magnetic mount. The extra benefit is your phone can get pretty hot sometimes. The vent clip helps to keep your phone cooler, especially on hot sunny days as the a/c is blowing over it.


It's not bad advice. Thanks so much. But I think that I don't very like the magnetic mount. Because I need to attach a piece of iron to the back of the phone.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

We had a massive thread discussing this just last week with plenty of photos and suggestions

https://uberpeople.net/threads/windshield-or-dashboard-mount.272334/



Emily Zeng said:


> It's not bad advice. Thanks so much. But I think that I don't very like the magnetic mount. Because I need to attach a piece of iron to the back of the phone.


Trust me, magnet mount is the way to go.

But my best advise is to find you a rich sugar daddy in California, much more profitable.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> We had a massive threat discussing this just last week with plenty of photos and suggestions
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/windshield-or-dashboard-mount.272334/


Let's make that a massive 'thread'.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Let's make that a massive 'thread'.


Whoa bro, stop changing my words! Not cool!


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> We had a massive thread discussing this just last week with plenty of photos and suggestions
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/windshield-or-dashboard-mount.272334/
> 
> ...


WOW, thanks for your reminder. A rich sugar daddy? I'm afraid I can't because I am not beautiful. Maybe it is a good suggestion.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Whoa bro, stop changing my words! Not cool!


So you meant to say massive threat?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Emily Zeng said:


> WOW, thanks for your reminder. A rich sugar daddy? I'm afraid I can't because I am not beautiful. Maybe it is a good suggestion.


If that's actually you in the avatar, or anywhere resembling the real you, trust me, you can get a sugar daddy. May need to move out of mountain view and go to LA though.



1.5xorbust said:


> So you meant to say massive threat?


My post says thread, do we need to book an eye exam?


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> If that's actually you in the avatar, or anywhere resembling the real you, trust me, you can get a sugar daddy. May need to move out of mountain view and go to LA though.
> 
> My post says thread, do we need to book an eye exam?


Of course, that is me. Using other's picture, it's NOT COOL...Lol.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If that's actually you in the avatar, or anywhere resembling the real you, trust me, you can get a sugar daddy. May need to move out of mountain view and go to LA though.
> 
> My post says thread, do we need to book an eye exam?


You're right. It does now.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Please keep this thread on topic.


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

DocT said:


> Please keep this thread on topic.


I think it will be kept.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Emily Zeng said:


> Of course, that is me. Using other's picture, it's NOT COOL...Lol.


It can be on this forum. Uber lurks. If you're driving, you'll want to remove any information that can identify you.

Even if you get to the point where you're posting screen shots, black out any identifying info about yourself, pax names, exact location addresses, and the change on the money.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Is it just me or is Emily running everything she posts through a Google translator first?
Nahh, it's probably just me.


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> Is it just me or is Emily running everything she posts through a Google translator first?
> Nahh, it's probably just me.


Of course, not using. I know English, just sometimes I don't know how to express it in pure English.



SuzeCB said:


> It can be on this forum. Uber lurks. If you're driving, you'll want to remove any information that can identify you.
> 
> Even if you get to the point where you're posting screen shots, black out any identifying info about yourself, pax names, exact location addresses, and the change on the money.


It's a kind advice. Now the key is that I have not decided to be a uber drive yet. But I have remembered your words. Thanks so much.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 249816
> 
> 
> You'll love this one!!!! And if you want you can buy that 3m stuff that you can remove the adhesive from pulling tab down and not use the real sticky 3m on the part you mount on car.....im not joking, this is the best mount on the planet for ease and stability. The part that sticks to interior I highlighted yellow...then it has an adjustable knob above for any angle in a cars interior.


I bought that exact same holder a few days ago, to replace a different mounting that had d


jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 249816
> 
> 
> You'll love this one!!!! And if you want you can buy that 3m stuff that you can remove the adhesive from pulling tab down and not use the real sticky 3m on the part you mount on car.....im not joking, this is the best mount on the planet for ease and stability. The part that sticks to interior I highlighted yellow...then it has an adjustable knob above for any angle in a cars interior.


I bought that magnetic mount a few days ago to replace a different holder that had partially disassembled itself.

It works great, but I had to attach the metal piece to the outside of my phone case. It wouldn't stay in place when I put the metal thingie inside my phone case.

Now when I want to detach my phone, it almost always pulls the whole works on my vent. Not a big deal to me.

And to answer the original question: Yes, I would not dream of driving for U without a phone mount right next to the steering wheel.

Christine


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I bought that exact same holder a few days ago, to replace a different mounting that had d
> 
> I bought that magnetic mount a few days ago to replace a different holder that had partially disassembled itself.
> 
> ...


The one I bought doesn't attach to vent....it has a sticky 3m adhesive backing that you attach to anywhere you want in your car......look at the picture closely....it had a flat mounting bracket, not the vent clip (I hate those one's)

That's why I was saying if you didn't want to attach the mount to something permanent in your car, you could probably use the bigger stable command strips.....I personally didn't care and attached it by between air vents on a sturdy trim piece surrounding radio. The magnet I got in the kit holds a iphone 8 plus and kinda heavy duty incipio cover (magnet stuck on backside of case, not phone itself). It's sturdy, stiff and the main mount will probably outlive the car where it's 3m attached.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Emily Zeng said:


> When I was riding on Uber or Lyft, I often saw a car phone mount on the car.
> 
> If I become a Uber driver, is really the car phone mount necessary?


In many states, it is the law, regardless of whether you are a rideshare driver, that you need a phone mount and a hands-free device to be able to use a phone legally.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Now when I want to detach my phone, it almost always pulls the whole works on my vent. Not a big deal to me.


I had this issue and solved it by learning to SLIDE the phone off the mount instead of pulling it off.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I had this issue and solved it by learning to SLIDE the phone off the mount instead of pulling it off.


Yeah, I tried that. It wasn't the greatest.

I think that's partly because l managed to break the louvers on my vent when I was trying to install the previous holder.

If I were to do it again, I wouldn't try to install that one after the a/c had been running. I think the louvers were brittle because they were cold. Oh well. Next time will be better.

Christine


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I use a vent-mounted holder and could not drive without it. The only problem is the Samsung S9 Plus phone is sort of heavy and if I drive over some bumps the holder and phone can fall off...becoming a crisis of a pax is in back.


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> I use a vent-mounted holder and could not drive without it. The only problem is the Samsung S9 Plus phone is sort of heavy and if I drive over some bumps the holder and phone can fall off...becoming a crisis of a pax is in back.


Yes. Then you need a more stable stand. Otherwise, your phone is not safe and easily damaged.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I use my cup holder which is just below my vents. I also hardly use my gps since I know my away around.


----------



## _SEAM_ (Apr 11, 2018)

Emily Zeng said:


> When I was riding on Uber or Lyft, I often saw a car phone mount on the car.
> 
> If I become a Uber driver, is really the car phone mount necessary?


Defintely a yes, its probably the easiest way to use your phone while driving. For your passengers will probably report you if you grab your phone and take your hands off the wheel, even if its for the Uber app.

Best to get one off Amazon which you feel comfortable with and can be placed where it will be most useful for you


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

In my opinion, the phone mount you use should depend on the interior and dashboard layout of the car you're driving. The reason for that is I think it's important to have your phone as close to your driving line-of-sight as possible. That way, when you look at the phone you can still see the road in your peripheral vision.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I agree with AllGold. The best phone mount is the one most suited for your car.

My car doesn't lend itself to a dash or CD player mount. I use a magnetic vent mount. Got it at Wal-Mart for under $15.

Christine


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

_SEAM_ said:


> Defintely a yes, its probably the easiest way to use your phone while driving. For your passengers will probably report you if you grab your phone and take your hands off the wheel, even if its for the Uber app.
> 
> Best to get one off Amazon which you feel comfortable with and can be placed where it will be most useful for you


Yes, you are right. And I have got one from Amazon for free.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Emily Zeng said:


> When I was riding on Uber or Lyft, I often saw a car phone mount on the car.
> 
> If I become a Uber driver, is really the car phone mount necessary?


Nahhhh . . . 
Only 1 in 10 of my Passengers get Really nervous.

I hold it in same hand i steer with.

Like a Beer or a Cigarette . . .

Now my Rating might go up a little if i used one . . .


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

AllGold said:


> In my opinion, the phone mount you use should depend on the interior and dashboard layout of the car you're driving. The reason for that is I think it's important to have your phone as close to your driving line-of-sight as possible. That way, when you look at the phone you can still see the road in your peripheral vision.


Yes, I agree with your opinion. There is not a mount that will be suited for everyone and every car. It depends on the specific car. For example, my car is more suitable for a car vent. So I get a car vent phone mount on Amazon.

Thanks so much for your advice, Allgold.

Yours sincerely,
Emily



Brian G. said:


> I use my cup holder which is just below my vents. I also hardly use my gps since I know my away around.


I got one that should be used in the car vent.



Christinebitg said:


> I agree with AllGold. The best phone mount is the one most suited for your car.
> 
> My car doesn't lend itself to a dash or CD player mount. I use a magnetic vent mount. Got it at Wal-Mart for under $15.
> 
> Christine


I am also agreeing with him. Magnetic mount is very convenient, but I think it's not very good. Because it needs a metal plate, otherwise it can't hold any phone.

Thx for your advice.

Emily.



tohunt4me said:


> Nahhhh . . .
> Only 1 in 10 of my Passengers get Really nervous.
> 
> I hold it in same hand i steer with.
> ...


Lol...

Maybe you can have a try to use one, for your rating. 

If you don't have, I can send you for free. Do you believe in me? Lol...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Your own beauty will suffice. Do not worry about the beauty of a phone mount, only be concerned about its functionality.


That's not a real picture - please stop commenting about the OP's beauty - stop while you're ahead!

Why do guys on this site keep getting suckered into believing these asian avatars are the actual people who are posting the comments? Do you not know the world wide web? Can't you tell they all have the exact same style and look (no, I'm not saying each Asian girl looks the same, I'm saying their photo style is the same and it's often the SAME EXACT GIRL)

I get so embarrassed for the guys here who start in with the "Hubba hubba!" and "BaZOONga!" and other Three Stooges-esque terms of admiration when a new commenter has one of those fake photos. It's probably a dude using the avatar from the same site, thinking he's being hilarious. Seriously, I can't handle it - I want to crawl under a chair and just hide forever from embarrassment. Just....before it keeps happening, LOOK AT THE PHOTO - and realize that the Asian girl in the picture is not an Uber driver.

Aaagghhhh! Every time it happens on here- and I can think of 4 specific times very recently - I get a stomach ache from feeling awkward - like the sick feeling Phoebe Cates probably felt when she accidentally walked in on Judge Reinhold.

Make it stop!



steveK2016 said:


> If that's actually you in the avatar, or anywhere resembling the real you, trust me, you can get a sugar daddy. May need to move out of mountain view and go to LA though.
> 
> My post says thread, do we need to book an eye exam?


Noooo! Make it stop!!!

I'm dying!


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

Julescase said:


> That's not a real picture - please stop commenting about the OP's beauty - stop while you're ahead!
> 
> Why do guys on this site keep getting suckered into believing these asian avatars are the actual people who are posting the comments? Do you not know the world wide web? Can't you tell they all have the exact same style and look (no, I'm not saying each Asian girl looks the same, I'm saying their photo style is the same and it's often the SAME EXACT GIRL)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your attention. I am an Asian girl. Is this a problem?

I am here to get the answer to the question I want to know, and the friends here are also very willing to answer for me. I am very grateful to them.

The key is, did I cause any loss or trouble for anyone?

Emily


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Emily Zeng said:


> Yes, the function is more important. But I am a girl. Relative to the function, the girls are more concerned about beauty, also.
> 
> $19.99-29.99. It's not cheap. For me, a little expensive.
> 
> Wow. Great minds think alike. I also like it, at least it is very beautiful. I like beautiful items.


Plenty of cheap and good ones on eBay running from $5-$10 with free shipping . That's where I got mine


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Not really. It all depends on how good your street knowledge is and if you can prevent yourself from touching or looking at your phone every minute.


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

Emily Zeng said:


> The key is, did I cause any loss or trouble for anyone?





the surge within me said:


> Plenty of cheap and good ones on eBay running from $5-$10 with free shipping . That's where I got mine


Yes. But sometimes I don't care about the price, as long as I like it. For example. the item is beautiful and good quality.



Showa50 said:


> Not really. It all depends on how good your street knowledge is and if you can prevent yourself from touching or looking at your phone every minute.


Unfortunately, if I am a uber driver , I have not enough street knowledge. So in my opinion, a nice and suitable mount is necessary for me.Lol..


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Emily Zeng said:


> When I was riding on Uber or Lyft, I often saw a car phone mount on the car.
> 
> If I become a Uber driver, is really the car phone mount necessary?


No, I tape mine to my forehead. Works great, I can really see the pixels in the fine details. In case it obstructs your view (as that depends on your face), use the camera feature. Best thing is, no time wasted when uber asks for face verification. You just take a snapshot as is since it is already on your face. I suggest you use super glue. It is excellent on the skin, it has rejuvenating effect, so more you drive, the younger you look.



Emily Zeng said:


> ....
> Unfortunately, if I am a uber driver , I have not enough street knowledge. So in my opinion, a nice and suitable mount is necessary for me.Lol..


Take pride in your work... learn the streets. GPS will guide you into the lake.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

I think the mods create these sock puppet chicks to generate more views. Never seen so many views for a fascinating advice topic like car phone mounts.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Emily Zeng said:


> Thank you for your attention. I am an Asian girl. Is this a problem?
> 
> I am here to get the answer to the question I want to know, and the friends here are also very willing to answer for me. I am very grateful to them.
> 
> ...


Nah, don't worry about it...I get that all the time from my Avatar, too.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Emily Zeng said:


> ....is really the car phone mount necessary?












What's this about? Trying to save $12?

Just found out recently you can rent used tires!
You should look into that!


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

If you can spare a cup holder. The stalk is handy for wrapping the extra length of your charger cable. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FYBDCTU/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> No, I tape mine to my forehead. Works great, I can really see the pixels in the fine details. In case it obstructs your view (as that depends on your face), use the camera feature. Best thing is, no time wasted when uber asks for face verification. You just take a snapshot as is since it is already on your face. I suggest you use super glue. It is excellent on the skin, it has rejuvenating effect, so more you drive, the younger you look.
> 
> Take pride in your work... learn the streets. GPS will guide you into the lake.


Yes, I will learn, I don't want to into a lake.



LA Dispatcher said:


> I think the mods create these sock puppet chicks to generate more views. Never seen so many views for a fascinating advice topic like car phone mounts.


Obviously many friends are concerned about this topic.



Terri Lee said:


> What's this about? Trying to save $12?
> 
> Just found out recently you can rent used tires!
> You should look into that!


Thanks for your advice.



UberLaLa said:


> Nah, don't worry about it...I get that all the time from my Avatar, too.


Thx.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

No offense but the fact that you asked this question while doing rideshare is enough to scare the daylights out of me.

God forbid you go on any long trips and have to take an exit with multiple forks leading you to completely opposite directions.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Emily Zeng said:


> When I was riding on Uber or Lyft, I often saw a car phone mount on the car.
> 
> If I become a Uber driver, is really the car phone mount necessary?


Nah not necessary at all. In your case I would recommend the phone in one hand a pocket rocket in the other while steering with your feet. Great question though.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Emily Zeng said:


> Thank you for your attention. I am an Asian girl. Is this a problem?
> 
> I am here to get the answer to the question I want to know, and the friends here are also very willing to answer for me. I am very grateful to them.
> 
> ...


No of course everyone is welcome - I just get embarrassed for some of the UP members who see a pretty avatar pic and turn into a hormone-exploding 14 year old boy who only knows how to communicate in the language of The Three Stooges: "baZOONga!" (Googly eyes zooming out of eye sockets) "why I oughta!" "HeyyyyYYYY!" "YuckYuckYuck!" "Hey Now!" "Whooooo-Weeeee!" <<face slap up and down>> **Double Eye Poke**


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've had about ten Uber rides, and of those, two drivers kept their phones in their laps. I thought is was awful. If it ever happens again it's going to be a star deduction.


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

Emily Zeng said:


> It is a good mount, but I don't like it's Appearance. Not beautiful enough.
> 
> I like this one on Amazon. But a little expensive.


Thanks for the info. Just bought this one from Amazon. Works great. I had a magnetic one, but like this one better.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

For me, its gonna be a report.


Coachman said:


> I've had about ten Uber rides, and of those, two drivers kept their phones in their laps. I thought is was awful. If it ever happens again it's going to be a star deduction.


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

Pulledclear said:


> Nah not necessary at all. In your case I would recommend the phone in one hand a pocket rocket in the other while steering with your feet. Great question though.


Obviously, this is a good answer. LOL.


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

Julescase said:


> No of course everyone is welcome - I just get embarrassed for some of the UP members who see a pretty avatar pic and turn into a hormone-exploding 14 year old boy who only knows how to communicate in the language of The Three Stooges: "baZOONga!" (Googly eyes zooming out of eye sockets) "why I oughta!" "HeyyyyYYYY!" "YuckYuckYuck!" "Hey Now!" "Whooooo-Weeeee!" <<face slap up and down>> **Double Eye Poke**


Thanks.



Sophistiq8ted said:


> Thanks for the info. Just bought this one from Amazon. Works great. I had a magnetic one, but like this one better.


If you want, I can tell you how to get it for free.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

And I guess it goes without saying...

If you're selecting a phone and plan to use it for this job, bigger is better.

Christine


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> That's not a real picture - please stop commenting about the OP's beauty - stop while you're ahead!
> It's probably a dude using the avatar from the same site, thinking he's being hilarious.


But Jules, your avatar is very attractive as well.
Are we to assume then that your avatar is also fake, and that you are probably a dude".......???
Please, say it ain't so!!!


----------



## Jackryanyes (Aug 18, 2018)

Emily Zeng said:


> When I was riding on Uber or Lyft, I often saw a car phone mount on the car.
> 
> If I become a Uber driver, is really the car phone mount necessary?


Learned to fly with paper map clipped to my leg 1990s, did same when switched to gps. Have tried 5 different dash mounts. All have failed while I was driving. Now have phone strapped on leg. When rider asks I explain.


----------



## Emily Zeng (Aug 2, 2018)

Jackryanyes said:


> Learned to fly with paper map clipped to my leg 1990s, did same when switched to gps. Have tried 5 different dash mounts. All have failed while I was driving. Now have phone strapped on leg. When rider asks I explain.


Then you need to bow often, I think it is dangerous.


----------

